# Laundry services in Ajijic?



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

We don't have a washer and dryer in our apartment here in Ajijic. Does anyone know of any reasonably priced laundering services that do laundry by the kilo? I would also be open to any individual who might offer these services as well.

We don't need any dry cleaning, just laundry done ever week or two...

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think there is a place just east of Super Lake grocery. There is also a place near Casa de Waffle, but maybe it is only dry cleaning.
If all else fails, there is a great laundry that does it by the kilo on Lopez Cotilla in Chapala.
Your best bet, especially if you don't drive, is to ask in the immediate neighborhood.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions RV ******... I will check out the places you mentioned...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

My housekeeper does whatever laundry needs to be done, by hand, in the sink out in the service area. The only investment was an iron and an ironing board - less than 500 pesos. 

If you don't have, or aren't planning on using a housekeeper, check with your neighbors. Their housekeeper would probably be happy to come over once a week and do your laundry to pick up some extra $$. 

Housekeepers and no laundry at a very reasonable cost are some of the joys of living in Latin America.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Carlos... 

We ave a housekeeper who comes in once per week... we had her do the laundry once, and she charges 100 pesos for one large load... I thought that was a bit steep, as we don't require any ironing... I think that these items were washed and dried using machines, and not by hand.

All we need is a wash, dry, and fold... I'll ask around...


----------

